# Fan leaf question



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

The DL Short sticky says to leave the fan leaves.  My grow experience is pretty limited still, but I've done some harvesting and watched many videos.  I've always snapped the fan leaves before hanging, and all the videos I've watched do the same.

What's the general consensus around here?  I'm nearly there and need to decide.   Thanks.


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

And no, BuddyLuv, I wasn't planning on smoking them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

Hello PH 

I 3/4 manicure while wet, it saves a hell of a lot of time later on.

I live in the UK obviously and here the RH is always high, so stripping most of the leaves off helps the drying time for me.

If you live in a place with low RH then leaving the leaves on helps slow the drying time down.

Try 1 plant with the leaves on and 1 plant with the leaves off, you will then know what to do it the future 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

its all personal preffrance my friend..I leave them on  cuzz i think it helps protect the buds during the dry/cure stages..this all becomes dry  and falls off..yes it slows the dry time down..but again   IMO  this is not a bad thing..and  as for smokeing them..well if theres trichs on them  they stay on..good luck  to you :bolt::bong:


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, Hippy.  I live in the most humid state in the union, and before that the second most humid state in the union.  Guess that's why I've always seen the fan leaves removed and the bigger sugar leaves clipped even.  Seems easier to snap the fan leaves as she stands, and lends to less rolling around and beating your precious trichs off the buds.

When you say a dark room for drying, do you mean as completely dark as a grow room?  And, shouldn't I pump some fresh air in as they dry to prevent mold and rot?  I'm treading very carefully at this point--light and moisture being the new enemy.


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> its all personal preffrance my friend..I leave them on cuzz i think it helps protect the buds during the dry/cure stages..this all becomes dry and falls off..yes it slows the dry time down..but again IMO this is not a bad thing..and as for smokeing them..well if theres trichs on them they stay on..good luck to you :bolt::bong:


 
Nah, 4u2, I was just jerking BuddyLuv's chain.  I've never jonesed bad enough to smoke fan leaves, stems or seeds.  Some members have and they seem to annoy Buddy a bit.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

You have 2 enemies that will try to ruin your fruits of labour.

Light and moisture.

Light degrades the THC once the plant is cut and moisture creates mold.

You need a dark room with low lux, it doesnt have to be jet balck, but dark.

Air movement is important, you need to vent the moist air out and bring dry air in.

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I trim all the fans off and send them to WhiteWidowMaker. He inturn smokes them and posts here about his experience thus giving me something to do.


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

Great.  I've got the perfect closet and  spare a 8" duct booster fan.  I'll pull the cool, dehumidified house air in and duct out into the attic.  My house is starting to look like Swiss cheese from all the holes I've cut in it lately, so what's one more at this point?   My short crystal is all but ready to go.

A nod to you, Hippy, the WW look like there going to go 10 weeks after all.  Today is 9 weeks and I'm not there yet trich-wise.  Minor ambering still.  Thanks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I trim them 100% and fresh freeze all the sugar leaf for my hash.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 7, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I trim them 100% and fresh freeze all the sugar leaf for my hash.


 
i do the same i dont like leaves on my buds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I trim them 100% and fresh freeze all the sugar leaf for my hash.



I also trim absolutely all the leaf material I can get off off.  I do not like smoking leaves (no matter how many trichs they may look like they have).  IU also find it easier for me to trim everything while it is still wet and then hang to dry.


----------

